# Who's fishing the Orange Beach tourny this weekend???



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just wonder who is sharpening those circle hooks to fish the tourny this weekend???? I am excited!


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nobody wants to fish with you Wesoke


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Bodacious is on the way.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bow Down (5/22/2008)*Nobody wants to fish with you Wesoke


Oh duggy, little do you know son. With those three engines, no one can afford to fish with you. oke


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

hell I can't afford to fish with me:banghead who are you fishing with? we will be out there chasing mackeral around in circles:doh we may go pull for some hoos in the middle of the day. good luck and give me a holler if ya get bored.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

we will be out there


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

leavin tom. morning goin to ob. come say hey!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

wes i am going to fight you at the captain's meeting. and then if i am not too tired, i'll take fester out too.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Shoot...I'd walk through ten of your kind going to a fight......


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

i might have to come to the captains meeting just to watch opcorn:takephoto


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/22/2008)*wes i am going to fight you at the captain's meeting. and then if i am not too tired, i'll take fester out too.


Ill pay top money to watch this. I got bids on Blue Hoo! Whos Fester??


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

all i can say is blue better pack a lunch b/c i got my money on fester:letsdrink


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll be there... Fishing on Team Ultimate Lure, 53' Viking Orange Beach Marina, Dock "J". Stop by for a cold one!


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

Ill be on the Crowd Pleezer,with my cousin and a few more folks


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

ADRENALINE will be making her tournament debut if everything goes as planned. GOOD LUCK everyone!!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/22/2008)*wes i am going to fight you at the captain's meeting. and then if i am not too tired, i'll take fester out too.


Woody, there isnt going to be much of a fight, I am going to put a 10/0 circle hookthrough your forehead then skull drag you around the marina! 

Dk you better stick to your freshwater reports before you come over to the big blue water boys bumping them gums!:moon

Wade, these youngen's of this generation have lost their minds!:doh


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Woody,

At least Wes will be able to fix you teeth after he knocks him out!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *TCAT (5/23/2008)*Woody,
> 
> At least Wes will be able to fix you teeth after he knocks him out!




hahahahahaha I will fix them for a nominal fee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! of coarse I only do full gold crowns in the front for auburn fans!:shedevil


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wes,

You seem to have a lot of time to surf the net...how about gettin' you azz down here and help load the boat!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *DISANTO (5/23/2008)*Wes,
> 
> You seem to have a lot of time to surf the net...how about gettin' you azz down here and help load the boat!




My help is down there. His name is Hillar:moon


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (5/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *TCAT (5/23/2008)*Woody,
> ...


I just left thecaptain's meetingand I am the only one still standing. I mopped the floor with ol' casper tonight


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

So did anyone do any fishing?? I know Wade will head out in a Hurricane if he thinks they will catch some fish. At least with a semi favorable weather report.


----------

